# Blind Woodworker Has Tools stolen



## Chris208 (Mar 8, 2012)

This is the second story about a blind woodworker I have seen in the last year. This one is in my neck of the woods. Sad story. Poor fella.

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2014/12/24/3558209_by-taking-tools-thieves-steal.html?sp=/99/1687/&rh=1


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, that's a router table next to his miter saw.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2014/12/24/3559347_theft-victims-heart-warmed-by.html?rh=1

UPDATE


----------

